# Hello from Wisconsin



## urbanmouse (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi! I can't wait to meet all of you. 

My name is Kat. I run a small mousery in Wisconsin- but my breeding plans are currently on hold. I'll be working with extreme black mice when I return (and hopefully rumpwhite as well... if I can manage to bring some to WI!).

Anyway, that's me in a nutshell. I can't promise I'll be around a lot (my off-line life eats up most of my spare time), but if you ever need to get a hold of me, just drop me a line.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi kat


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Kat
I assume you will be shipping some mice in from Kelli or Jennifer since they are the only ones with rw over there (shipped from the UK last year)?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello Kat!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, I breed blacks and rumpwhites too (and blue). Good luck with the rumpwhites, they can be tricky to get right sometimes.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Kat, welcome to our forum


----------

